
British jihadists had phones hacked by GCHQ before being killed by drones - concerto
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/home-news/british-isis-jihadists-had-phones-hacked-by-gchq-before-they-were-killed-by-drone-strikes-10503076.html
======
concerto
The article claims GCHQ used a Surespot exploit.

